# Braid vs mono



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

any suggestions on using braid versus mono for surf fishing?


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

I think it's your preference, as both catch fish. I use mono for everything except paddling out big shark baits, which I prefer 150 yds of mono backed with braid.
I like the steady stretch pull of mono vs the jerkiness of braid when fighting any fish. Biggest reason is I can tie, thread, and cut mono (teeth) much faster and simpler (especially in the dark) with mono. Not to mention braid on wet, wrinkled fingers can cut if you get careless casting spinning reels with heavier baits.
Braid has advantages but I just like the ease of mono.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Braid for cast with a mono leader. You'll be able to cast a lot further with braid vs mono.

For my big shark reels it's the opposite. Braid on bottom and mono on top. Braid will get cut off a lot quicker than heavy mono


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What Justin said. With a 1/2 oz Kastmaster I can go about 30-40 yards further on 20lb braid vs 20lb mono.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks, that is helpful.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For lures in the surf, I prefer braid, unless I'm fishing specks in the surf early summer in which case I like the stretch of the mono.

For bait fishing I almost exclusively use mono. I think the stretch of the mono helps a circle or kahle style hook find its purchase in the corner of the mouth better vs the jerky-style hookset when using braid.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you are not fishing for sharks then there is no reason to use braid on spinning gear. Mono is a lot cheaper and holds up better to abrasion. The only reason I have braid on my pole is for the line capacity. I don't want to be spooled by a shark on 20 pound mono and can use the full amount of drag (25 pounds on most penns) with 40-50 pound braid


----------

